

Ask HN: Is anyone seeing these HN Bugs? - triviatise

Ive seen some things lately, but Im not sure if they are algorithms to revive old threads or not:<p>Im seeing old posts get revived. For example, these  threads from hundreds of days ago are on the front page of ask:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=973060
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1556416
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=644956
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527010
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1545774<p>Several show up on the front page two or even 3 times and  all the comments are showing the same number of days ago.
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=644956>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=973060>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527010>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1545774>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1556416>

------
d99kris
Yes, I'm observing the same. The duplicate entries differ by their number of
points it seems.

------
Mz
Yes, I have seen at least one of those. I saw it in the "Ask" section a few
days ago. I also wondered what was up with that.

